# Solved: Zone Alarm Won't Uninstall



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm trying to uninstall/remove ZoneAlarm from my computer. I, first of all, disabled it's Anti-Virus and Firewall so that I could download it's replacement, namely Comodo. So have I done the right thing so far ?
Next, looked for ZoneAlarm uninstall, couldn't find anything so went to Start-Control Panel-Add & Remove Programs. Clicked on remove ZoneAlarm Toolbar, that went OK. However, upon trying to remove ZoneAlarm itself a new window/message appeared which said 'No valid installation configuration found.' I ask you, what is this ? Why can't I remove ZoneAlarm ?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the *Zone Alarm Uninstall 10.1.79.0* tool.


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

Cheers it worked. Why couldn't it be removed via Add & Remove Programs ?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Robert the Bruce said:


> Cheers it worked. Why couldn't it be removed via Add & Remove Programs ?


That's a very good question. Why many security programs need a removal tool instead of including it into their own uninstaller is beyond me. Many don't even mention it and people go through hell trying to remove remnants causing all sorts of problems.


----------



## Robert the Bruce (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

